# Cause of Water Stain on Vaulted Ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like a roof leak to me.
No one on any web sites going to know how your roof was prepped or the quality of the job.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

The way the wind was blowing is the only thing I can think of. Do you know anybody that could recommend a good roofing contractor you can trust.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

house4rentlv said:


> We had 3 days of heavy rain in winter here in Vegas. This caused these water stains (see pics) on the vaulted ceiling. Had two contractors out to take a look and they both gave hefty roof repair quotes. I'm not sure if I really need to have that entire portion of the roof repaired/replaced since the house was built in 2005. Concrete tiles. It rained after that and I checked for wetness and the stains were dry. * Any ideas on what would cause this? * The contractors had no idea what the cause is.
> 
> Thanks.


Ayuh,.... Obviously, a Leak in yer Roof,....

Pictures of the Roof, might lead to some Ideas,....
Show the areas opposite, 'n above the stains on the ceilin',...

Pictures of the ceilin' ain't helpin',...

Wind blown rain can do some weird things,...


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Obviously, a Leak in yer Roof,....
> 
> Pictures of the Roof, might lead to some Ideas,....
> 
> ...


Hey they posted pics on there first post you don't see that much.


----------



## house4rentlv (Apr 26, 2014)

Both the contractors looked at the roof and they couldn't find anything. Wind blowing rain was what I was thinking cause it usually doesn't rain that heavily here in winter and the wind blows from the northwest instead of the south during monsoon season. Thanks, everyone. Any more thoughts, please let me know. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

If they cant see why its leaking then their only option is to remove the roofing on the section or sections above the stain and start from scratch. That being I&W, two layers of felt then reinstall the roof tiles.

We need pics.

This could just be a flashing issue but we are guessing without some pics of the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 

Post up some roof pictures.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

IF they couldn't figure out the problem then what exactly was it that they quoted you for?


----------



## MoldBuster (Jan 18, 2007)

Open up the drywall...you will probably want to do it anyways to check for mold...and start doing a spray test on the roof until you find the section that causes a drip. Once you find it, repair.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

MoldBuster said:


> Open up the drywall...you will probably want to do it anyways to check for mold...and start doing a spray test on the roof until you find the section that causes a drip. Once you find it, repair.


except water has a tendency to move to other places before it actually 'leaks'


----------



## MoldBuster (Jan 18, 2007)

1985gt said:


> except water has a tendency to move to other places before it actually 'leaks'


Yes but that gives you an easier starting point to start tracing it back to a generalized area, versus starting to randomly tear roof apart. In a dry area with a mostly dry structure, water infiltration will be reasonably easy to spot and trace once the lid is off. Being a Mold remediation company in a very wet area of the country, we deal with this type of thing all the time.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

MoldBuster said:


> Yes but that gives you an easier starting point to start tracing it back to a generalized area, versus starting to randomly tear roof apart. In a dry area with a mostly dry structure, water infiltration will be reasonably easy to spot and trace once the lid is off. Being a Mold remediation company in a very wet area of the country, we deal with this type of thing all the time.


I generally just measure off where the spot is and start looking up top from there. I guess I should start tearing ceilings out instead.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

> Yes but that gives you an easier starting point to start tracing it back to a generalized area, versus starting to randomly tear roof apart


That is how a non-roofer would probably approach a leak. Roofers also do not randomly tear apart roofs to look for a leak. As mentioned by 1985, we measure first and most of time we don't even need to do that to locate the problem.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Did the weather go from cool (during the rain) to very hot? It could be a case of heavy condensation (common with vaulted ceilings). But like the others have said, most likely you have a leak.


----------

